# Christmas bazars



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is that time of year again if you know of the dates for any bazars please let us know


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

The Maadi Womans Guild Christmas Bazaar is going to be on 26th Nov. The bazaar will be held jointly at both the BCA and the St Johns Baptist Church in Port Said Str. Great fun to be had...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It is that time of year again if you know of the dates for any bazars please let us know


38C today in Cairo, not really mood setting for Christmas :cool2: I'll keep an eye out nonetheless


----------

